# Clear water surf - what artificial to throw? Leader?



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

What leader and artificial baits do you use for days like today where you could see 12' down?

Mainly coming from bass fishing where they don't carry such a set of chompers as the saltwater fish and have found that a leader is almost a necessity. Been out in the surf lately and getting plenty of hits on plastics but lose them often (mainly blue fish) but I'm after the fight so don't really care what they are. Btw, the blues were schooling like crazy, fish all around but it was tough. Even saw a ton of sheep head and reds but the blues were dominant.

Tied on a wire leader (both black wire & silver stainless) with the grubs/plastic swim baits and of course the hits dropped but at least I landed a few. Went back to live bait (pinfish) on a wire and landed many more, but the idea of casting is more appealing. 

Thanks for your insight.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Any kind of cut bait would work. Mirrodines, topwater, spoons, gotchas etc. When it's that clear you can actually sight fish and watch the fish check out the bait and hit it. Also, should be able.to.see rays pretty good.

How was the grass?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I enjoy walking the beach on days like this. Like above, sight fishing is a blast when the water is like this. I carry a rod with 12# braid with about 8-10' of 12# flouro. I usually keep a pompano jig tied on because just about everything will eat it. If the fish won't eat it, scrounge up a sandflea and tip your jig. If they don't eat that, they won't eat anything. When it's real clear, I throw a small white jig head with a gulp shrimp or sand flea.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

8-10 of #12 flourocarbon on braid. Guess I'll have to see how it casts but having never done it that way sounds strange.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Stoker1 said:


> 8-10 of #12 flourocarbon on braid. Guess I'll have to see how it casts but having never done it that way sounds strange.


If running braid use a leader but you don't need 10-12'. 2' is plenty


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Stoker1 said:


> 8-10 of #12 flourocarbon on braid. Guess I'll have to see how it casts but having never done it that way sounds strange.


I use long leaders if I plan to change baits with any regularity. If you use 2' and re tie twice you're down to 1'.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

The 12# floro is good enough leader for bluefish? Man, there's a few swimming around with jigs in their mouths from tying them straight to 15# mono.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Stoker1 said:


> The 12# floro is good enough leader for bluefish? Man, there's a few swimming around with jigs in their mouths from tying them straight to 15# mono.


What I said in the above post was more geared for reds and pompano.

If you are targeting bluefish you can definitely get away with bigger leaders. I would probably use 30-40 pound and use a gotcha. I have caught lots in 10-15 pound flouro but you will lose some tackle.


----------

